# Cooking soy sauce?



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a question about soy sauces. I bought a large quart size bottle of "cooking soy sauce." 

Is this for cooking uses only...or can it be used as a marinade...and on cooked noodles, spaghetti, etc....

Thanks


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yet another western introduction of useless stuff from the "orient" to kroger.....

dont worry about the label, most of us asian folk cant tell the difference. soy sauce is broken down basically as cooking, and eating. cooking is cheaper, bc the taste is less refined and much mo saltierness. the cooking is a lil mo much pricelier, and is less salty but with different tones in it for sushi or other applications when soy sauce will be the ONLY source of enhancement. dont worry about it brother put it on, if u want to make it dat much mo bettah, hit it with a lil sesame seed oil, but just a wee lital bit of it as it is very strong.

neil


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dam Neil*

We have ebonics.......What da hell you call that lingo?.......I got it....Asnionics......LMAO

Thanks for the breakdown........That actually is some useful info....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks Big Rad*

Very good observation on your part. I didn't want to ask about them thar ebonics  ....cause ya know how my words are taken out of context at times  


Thanks for the info NTKG.  I think I got it!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Soy sauce*

Thrifty, being some what of a cooking wiz, I have to agree with NTKG, but....it depends on what you are cooking and how much you use. I make my own infused olive oils. Real easy to make.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks*

150 mg sodium per tsp is a lot better than what's in the undiluted stuff....
On a low sodium diet here. I'll try some on my spaghetti tonight.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Kikkoman makes a Low Sodium Soy Sauce. It comes in the Green Label as opposed to the Red Label.

It's called Kikkoman Lite. 40% less sodium per serving considered to Kikkoman regular.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

soy is really salty...i try to watch my intake...some of the other asian sauces are great...even lite soy has a lot of salt...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Soy Sauce*



> can it be used as a marinade


Absolutely!!! My mother uses it to marinade fish or any types of meats. If you do that, though, do not add salt.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Absolutely!!! My mother uses it to marinade fish or any types of meats. If you do that, though, do not add salt.


And add water to it to as to dilute it. Otherwise, you'll end up spitting the food out.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Ooohh, yeah*

forgot about that one!! I actually did that few times.


----------

